# Spring clean carpet and tile!



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spring is a good time to getyour floors in shape. We use the Rotovac Carpet Restoration System and a powerful truckmount,as wellas the best cleaning products. Not the watered down chemicals that alot of company's use. 

We offer special rates for forum members:

10% on any one service.

20% off on any cleaning service package (carpet/tile or carpet upholstery, etc). 

Services: 
Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal 
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out

Serving:
Pensacola 
Gulf Breeze 
Navarre 
Cantonment 
Perdido 
Milton/Pace 
Fort Walton Beach 
Destin
Santa Rosa Beach
Gulf Shores
Orange Beach


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Kelly, were due for our annual cleaning, you did the stairs (4)stairwells (2) sofa and love seat. also add the down stairs bathroom tile and grout(40 sq/ft). Were in Perdido Key on Bowlegs Reef,no rush maybe wait until you comeout this way.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent - I hope:banghead

Seems I'm having some technical difficulties.


----------

